# Zelten in Niederlande



## A.Angeln (9. Januar 2021)

Guten Tag hätte zwei Fragen bezüglich angeln in der Niederlande

Ich Angel seid mehreren Jahren in der Niederlande, und ich hab mir jetzt ein neues Zelt besorgt und zwar das Fort Knox 2man mit Vorzelt von mk Angelsport und hab mir jetzt die Frage gestellt ob es überhaupt erlaub ist so ein Zelt zu nutzen daher das es schon groß ist.

Und die zweite Frage ist darf man in der Niederlande Zeltheizungen nutzen mit propan Gas ?


----------



## jkc (9. Januar 2021)

Moin, die Frage ist meines Wissens nicht so einfach zu beantworten.
Bezüglich des Zeltes gibt's soweit ich weiß keine landesweite Regelung in NL mehr, jede Kommune regelt das für sich selbst.
Im Visplanner sind an einigen Stellen dazu ja Informationen hinterlegt, aber auch da heißt eine fehlendes Zeltsymbol nicht zwingend, dass am jeweiligen Gewässer keine Zelte genutzt werden dürfen, es kann auch "nur" heißen, dass dazu keine Informationen vorliegen.
Bzgl. Gasheizung bin ich komplett raus, Bzw. wüsste nicht, was dagegen spricht wenn Zelten erlaubt ist.

Grüße JK


----------



## Parnischka (2. Februar 2021)

wie  der JKC schon geschrieben hat, " aber auch da heißt eine fehlendes Zeltsymbol nicht zwingend, dass am jeweiligen Gewässer keine Zelte genutzt werden dürfen,"
die Info habe ich auch, aber besser doch entspannter Zelten, wo das erlaubt ist.

Heizen mit Propan,  das soll nicht erlaubt sein, habe ich nicht irgendwo gelesen. Aus meiner Sicht sollte das ohne Problemen sein. Viel wichtiger hier ist der CO2 Melder !!!


----------



## vonda1909 (2. Februar 2021)

Denke dran Propangas.ist in Holland fiel teurer wie bei uns.Bei einer Flasche zum nachfüllen  kannst LPG tanken wenn dein Brenner das zulässt. Für gute Lüftung musst  du immer sorgen.


----------



## Thomas. (3. Februar 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Denke dran Propangas.ist in Holland fiel teurer wie bei uns.Bei einer Flasche zum nachfüllen kannst LPG tanken


bei uns in der ecke sieht es anders aus (anderes NL?) eine Füllung von einer 11kg Flasche ist bis zu 2€ günstiger.
LPG! würde nur an einer Tanke gehen, und das ist in NL und bei uns strengstens verboten(und gefährlich), und wenn der liebe Gott oder die Polizei einen dabei erwischt wird es richtig Teuer.


----------



## vonda1909 (3. Februar 2021)

Warum gefährlich ?Die Füllung bei S&E  11Euro und im Tausch 17Euro.


----------



## Thomas. (3. Februar 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Warum gefährlich


weißt du wann du aufhören must bzw. wann das Maximum erreicht ist bei einer 11kg Flasche an einer LPG Tanke?


----------



## MAAKMASTER (4. Februar 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Warum gefährlich ?Die Füllung bei S&E  11Euro und im Tausch 17Euro.



Hey,
Die Füllung........ist Propan Gas !!! Frage Bitte bei deinem Gasanbieter " S & E nach.
LPG - Gas ist strenkstens VERBOTEN !!!!
Wie Thomas schon geschrieben hat, wird soetwas sehr teuer, und ist zudem auch Brandgefährlich.
Gruß 
Willi


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Februar 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> weißt du wann du aufhören must bzw. wann das Maximum erreicht ist bei einer 11kg Flasche an einer LPG Tanke?


Ja da hast du von aussen eine Anzeige die ist in Holland Pflicht.


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Februar 2021)

MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> Hey,
> Die Füllung........ist Propan Gas !!! Frage Bitte bei deinem Gasanbieter " S & E nach.
> LPG - Gas ist strenkstens VERBOTEN !!!!
> Wie Thomas schon geschrieben hat, wird soetwas sehr teuer, und ist zudem auch Brandgefährlich.
> ...


In LPG ist neben  Propangas. nur der Butangas Anteil  höher.


----------



## Thomas. (4. Februar 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Ja da hast du von aussen eine Anzeige die ist in Holland Pflicht.


oh, wider was dazu gelernt, Habe über 3 Jahre in NL und D einen Gastanker gefahren Tankstellen mit LPG beliefert und Propan für Heizanlagen und Füll Stationen  
aber solche anzeigen habe ich nie gesehen


----------



## Thomas. (4. Februar 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> In LPG ist neben  Propangas. nur der Butangas Anteil  höher.


andersrum wird ein Schuh draus, bzw ein Gemisch von 60:40


----------



## steffen78 (4. Februar 2021)

Aber die Gasanteile Verhältnis variiert doch bei lpg gas auch (Sommer/Wintergas) im Winter ist der Propangasanteil höher. Wieso soll also das füllen mit LPG gefährlich sein(am gas oder Mischung kann es also nicht liegen...) ? Die Frage ist ernst gemeint. Mich würde interessieren was die Gefahr dabei ausmacht...


----------



## Thomas. (4. Februar 2021)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Aber die Gasanteile Verhältnis variiert doch bei lpg gas auch (Sommer/Wintergas) im Winter ist der Propangasanteil höher.


das war ein mal ich kenn nur 60-40


steffen78 schrieb:


> Wieso soll also das füllen mit LPG gefährlich sein(am gas oder Mischung kann es also nicht liegen...) ?


richtig am Gas liegt es nicht, jeder Tank darf nur bis zu 85% gefüllt werden egal ob es der Propantank beim LKW ist oder für die Heizung die haben alle eine Anzeige wo man den Füllstand ablesen kann, beim PKW macht ein Ventil dicht wenn ein bestimmter Druck erreicht ist (meist auch noch eine Anzeige am Tank)
eine 08/15 Gasflasche hat das nicht, und diese an einer LPG Tankanlage zu befüllen (ja es gibt Adapter dafür) kann also fatal enden vor allem wenn es Wärmer wird.
auf jeder Gasflasche steht ein Leergewicht(teilweise nur ein paar gr. unterschied) drauf, an einer Füll Stadion kommt die Flasche auf eine Wage das Leergewicht wird eingegeben und die Füllung wird automatisch bei zb. 11Kg beendet.
und was noch hinzukommt Gas hat je nach Temperatur ein anderes Gewicht, Beispiel, im Sommer konnte ich den Tank bis auf 85% beladen und hatte mein zulässiges Gesamtgewicht erreicht, im Winter war es schon bei 70-72% erreicht,
Gas wird in Gewicht gemessen, die Tanken rechnen das automatisch um je nach Temperatur, ebenso macht es auch die Anlage am LKW


----------



## steffen78 (5. Februar 2021)

Danke dir.


----------



## vonda1909 (5. Februar 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> oh, wider was dazu gelernt, Habe über 3 Jahre in NL und D einen Gastanker gefahren Tankstellen mit LPG beliefert und Propan für Heizanlagen und Füll Stationen
> aber solche anzeigen habe ich nie gesehen


Seid 2 Jahren sind die vorgeschrieben ohne füllen die keine Flasche.


----------



## michael0801 (16. Februar 2021)

Zurück zum Zelt, kann mich da den Vorrednern nur anschließen und noch darauf aufmerksam machen, dass einschlafen beim angeln teuer werden kann. Man hört doch immer wieder von diesen Horrorgeschichten, dass eingeschlafene Angler zur Kasse gebeten werden. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich das allerdings nicht bestätigen.


----------

